# Order My Gear software



## AngLong

Does any use the software called "Order My Gear? What are you likes/dislikes?


----------



## jam680132

i have no information about this software. i have only information about the plug-in which is use to shopping site and it manage all of your product listing.


----------



## KateWeid615

Hi - Have you had any luck getting any responses regarding Order My Gear? I have been approached by them and am wondering if there are any reviews or if their company would benefit our business. Thank you!


----------



## Mbrown62

I just got off the phone w/Andrew from Order My Gear (OMG) and went through a demo w/him about what they offer. It seamed pretty straight forward. Bottom line is the one time lic. fee of $1900 that can be split up into 3 payments + has a 6 mon. money back refund. Also they take a total of 6.4% from each transaction.
3.5 goes to OMG & 2.9% goes to banking fees. I'm still looking for additional infor. especially from others who are actually using this software?


----------



## Mbrown62

1. Being able to edit and update the stores with the click of a button. Before we worked with OMG we had outsourced our online stores and getting ahold of someone to do the work for us was very difficult.

2. Packing slips, product reports and individual order reports make life so much easier for us. Each time a store ends, we are able to print out everything we need for our sales reps and when the orders are complete, our shipping department knows exactly where to send the products.

3. The customer service with OMG is great. I’m able to get in touch with Andrew anytime and the support system through the chat is always available for my questions.

4. Once a store is done, there is a button that will create a flyer of all the items in your store which I can email to anyone. Before, I’d have to create a separate file that would waste my time.



While I do love OMG, there are a few things I wish they had:



1. They can’t offer different tax rates per various items so we need to do more work on the back end of our site with financial reporting.

2. All webstore layout looks the same. Unfortunately, it doesn’t get customized based on the school or company that we work with.



That pretty much sums it up. Hope that helps. I would highly recommend using them.


----------



## TPrintDesigner

You answered your own question but forgot to login with your other fake account


----------



## YBOR

Are there any real users of Order My Gear? Does anyone know anything about any of their competitors?

THANKS!!!


----------



## lgiglio1

I just did a demo with this company today and the software they have looks great! Would save tons of time, just have to decide if the money is worth it for a small company like mine!


----------



## 2theteeguy

I use TUO systems out of Atlanta ,Georgia. OMG has approached me. You have to use OMG CC services. For me that's a loss. I can use my own CC services for TUO which saves me $$$.......MY blended is 5%.


----------



## lgiglio1

I will look at this company. I don't see pricing on their site. is the only way to send an email (which I have done). Do they do everything that the other company does? Thanks!


----------



## ragegrafix

I have used it for a few months and now I couldn't do without it. I saw them at printwear Indy and as soon as I saw the Demo I said sign me up. They did have a show special for $1500 and I paid it over 3 months. At first I had them build the stores for me, they charge $25 per store, I thought it was worth it with the time I saved, but I'm pretty picky and I quickly learned how to build them fast and personally I liked my images better. There is only so much they can do for $25 time wise. 

I think the fees are fair for the most part. I pay more vs paper order forms, but I save a lot of time and you know time is money. One big time saver is I don't have to go through all the order forms 3 times to get 3 different shirt counts. All I do now is click a button and it tells me exactly what to order, saving me hours worth of work. Another part that has really helped my business is with the customers paying when they place the order. I get paid before I even order the shirts. It has really helped my cash flow. No more waiting 30 to 60 days for a school to mail me a check. Order my Gear deposits the money into my account every Wednesday. I also like that it adds the tax when they check out, I used to just have the tax built in the shirt price, now if a shirt is $10 I am getting $10.60 when they check out and I am no longer absorbing the tax into the shirt cost. 

My customers like it better and it seems we sell more. I offer more products with the same logo because it doesn't take a lot of time to build the store and no time at all to calculate the orders. I order the shirts, print each customers receipt, seperate them and box them up. Also the word is getting out that we offer online ordering so new customers are finding us to do their stores.

With my customers fundraising, the software tells you how much they raised and I cut them a check at the end. It's also nice that you don't pay the order my gear fees on the fundraised amount. 

I honestly would recommend order my gear to anyone unless they live within 50 miles of me! I would be more than happy to answer anybody's questions. The software is great and I want them to be successful so they are around to help me run my business better.

Thanks, 

Matt Gerard
Rage Grafix
[email protected]
319-665-2399


----------



## ragegrafix

Sorry I typed the wrong phone number while typing this on my phone.

319-665-2300

Thanks!


----------



## lilbigfly

I actually paid 5k to have a developer create a webstore platform for my company about 5 years ago. At the time we were way ahead of the trend and the stores did fantastic but the process of setting them up was very time consuming and a lot of my reps didnt have the time. months ago I ran across their booth and had them show my the ends and outs of Order My Gear or OMG. The initial set up for me was 1600 and had the split that up over 4 months and needless to say the store and the customer service has been amazing. 

Dislikes? I think the credit card rate of 2.5% is dumb but I just add a proccesing fee on the back end check out to help cover that. 
I have been able to manipulate the front customization logo to reflect each school or team and give them ownership, I wish like someone said earlier that the color schemes were interchangeable. All the backgrounds are white and they have stated that they are working on this.

Likes? The customer service has been fantastic, I do the majority of my sites but my reps have them do their sites and for only 25.oo it's really worth the money and usually they are up and running in less than 48 Hours.
The back end information with dollar reports and fulfillment/order sheets that convert to excel files have been very easy. They have a bunch of manufacturers and suppliers on board and almost all their camera ready images are embeded in the site.

I would suggest this site to anyone


----------

